# malted barley and wheat from mates farm - can I used it?



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

hey fellas,

scored from malt barley and wheat from a mates farm and was wondering if they're good to use, and if there's anything I should be aware of. I'm pretty sure the wheat needs to be malted (steeped/drained/rolled).

can anyone confirm the specs for the grain make it suitable for brewing?

the malt barley: sorry no pic of actual grain, stuffed by back and can't get to it in my shed at the moment:






the wheat - still needs to be malted?


----------



## manticle (18/3/17)

Is the barley malted or malting grade?


----------



## MHB (18/3/17)

Scope is a malting grade barley and 10% protein isn't too high, but as you say it will need malting, which is another conversation entirely but if you google up "malting at home" you should bet plenty of information.
The other option being to use both the barley and the wheat as an adjunct, again look up adjunct brewing, but up to 40% unmalted adjunct can be used in some styles. Personally I wouldn't go that far (say 25% max) and would look at using it in Belgian farmhouse styles where it can be an asset to the beer flavour rather than detracting from it. You might like to look at the Dampfbier Beer thread, sort of a German farmhouse or peasant ale where a relatively large amount of adjunct could be expected.
No matter what you put it in, it will need cracking and cooking to gelatinise it and make the starch available.
Mark


----------



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

thanks MHB. 

Here's a pic of the Scope, I crushed a little of it - it's look errr, like malted grain to my untrained eye. Does this it _still _need malting?!





I'm pretty confident the wheat still requires malting however (the upclose in the first post)


----------



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

from a 2 second google looks like this is the wheat: http://bakerseedco.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Elmore-CL-Plus-FS.pdf

before I start planning to malt this, is it appropriate for brewing?


----------



## MHB (18/3/17)

I don't think there are any "approved" wheat varieties when it comes to malting, but the protein content at 9% (as per the bag) is pretty low for wheat, so it is probably going to be fine for malting.
Yes the barley will need malting, if you aren't sure get some "Malt" and chew it, then chew what you have, one will be crisp and crunchy the other like a handful of gravel.
Mark


----------



## manticle (18/3/17)

If in doubt, ask your mate. If he grows barley but doesn't have any kind of malting facility, you can be reasonably sure it's appropriate FOR malt rather than IS malt.


----------



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

yep, you're right. don't know why I didn't do this in the first place. chews like gravel and no maltiness!

appreciate the feedback.

by the look of the Scope I think I will only need to kiln it - it looks the same as my pale malt?


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/17)

It might look like malted barley but has no enzymatic activity.
A bit like a taxidermied kitten. You could almost swear it's alive but it don't purr.


----------



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

manticle said:


> If in doubt, ask your mate. If he grows barley but doesn't have any kind of malting facility, you can be reasonably sure it's appropriate FOR malt rather than IS malt.


thanks, yeah, will get that confirmed.


----------



## buckerooni (18/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> It might look like malted barley but has no enzymatic activity.
> A bit like a taxidermied kitten. You could almost swear it's alive but it don't purr.


glad I asked. I almost did the 'ah, she'll be right'. at the same time, this has made me now question everything I think I know!


----------

